# Otheca preparedness?



## vulturette (Oct 2, 2015)

I have my first two ootheca, a brunners ooth and a mystery liturgusa ooth. I've heard brunners can take a long variable time to hatch, and since I don't know the exact species of litugusa I don't know when that ooth will hatch either!

So my question is, should I have feeders ready this whole time (which could be months) or should I be alright if I just order feeders for them the day they arrive? I've never dealt with ootheca or l1s, so I'm a little nervous.

For the litugusa, I need springtails (I'm assuming they are tiny) so I think I'm okay buying those now as the culture seems easy enough to keep. But the brunners will need fruit flies, and none of my other nymphs are on fruit flies anymore. Seems like a waste to keep a culture going for however long it takes for them to hatch.


----------



## mantiseater (Oct 2, 2015)

My brunners take 6 months and my liturgusa from peru have taken 2-3 months


----------



## mantisman 230 (Oct 3, 2015)

When diapaused at 50 degrees my brunners took only a month of incubating to hatch.


----------

